# So small and so helpless



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

This little baby Barn Owl fellow got pushed out of his nest by his much bigger brothers and sisters. He must of hatched out about two/three weeks later than he should have. That happens some times when the weather gets warm and egg that was left as dormant by Mom all of a sudden gets warm by the heat and walla a guy like this pops out. Poor little fellow he so small and helpless but he makes up for it in ugly, he's just so ugly he's cute. Got a batch of liver and calcium down him yesterday and again last night and this morning and now he's feeling a lot better and is already sitting up and tweeting for more food. Looks like he's going to be OK.

NAB 

So ugly he's cute.


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Awwwwwww! Keep us posted on how he's doing


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Lol at first i thought it was a mutated squab! But after studying it some more I truely realized the beauty of its uglyness.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh my goodness, Nab!

I can't believe how *tiny* he is!!!

Yes, please, DO keep us updated...

Sending ALL OUR BEST *HEALING *THOUGHTS with LOVE and HUGS

Shi and the gang


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh sooooo sweet! Yes, please keep us posted


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, he is so tiny and cute.

Reti


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Keep the pictures coming, Nabisho! This should be interesting ... well, it already _is_ interesting.

Larry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ok, that is the first time I have seen an owl that young. it reminds me of the ugly duckling story..lol.. hope he does well and lives a long and happy life.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

People have said that baby pigeons are "ugly." 

We *all* know that "cute" (beauty?) is in the eye of the beholder! 

...not to mention the saying, "he's so ugly, he's cute!" 

Does that mean "ugly" = "cute?" What are the criteria??

Ooops, sorry, got carried away there...never mind! 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, that is about the homeliest little thing I've ever seen! But owls prob think the same about human babies.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, what a young bird - so glad he landed in your care! Those double toed pincers would still give me pause.  Hope he improves quickly.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

awww thats sad but Im glad he found his way to you because we all know that you got the goods for bringing this puny alien back from the brink  you rock my southern kola


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Baby Barn Owl update*

Little fellow is doing great - he's got 3 new buddies and is growing like a weed.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YAHOOOO, Nab!!

That is just the GREATEST!! What a difference some time can make!!

Those babies look terrific!!

Thank you sooooo much for the update!!

Sending Love, Hugs and "careful" Scritches

Shi


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I can see he is an owl now and not a horny toad..lol..!!!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a happy update! 

He really is a little champ and now he is able to grow up in the company of his kind.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Looking much more like an owl now. Great progress!



spirit wings said:


> I can see he is an owl now and not a horny toad..lol..!!!!!


ROFLOL!!!


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

That's great news--glad he's doing so great!!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

altgirl screams "AWWWWWW!"


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Awwwww- great job!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, their beautiful!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*here he is mugging for the camera*

Here's the little fellow mugging for the camera. Notice how the two toes on the left are together and the third toe is more to the right, that is a sign the Owl is getting enough calcium, when they don't get enough calcium the 3 toes will come together and they won't be as effective at hunting when they reach adulthood.

NAB 










He like to mug for the camera and hiss a lot


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

awww, i love his little moon face!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That baby fluff is incredible! Sure hope that the calcium issue is correctable at this stage.


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

Amazing job.


He's so tiny compared to the others


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Gorgeous picture, electric fuzz! 

Much better - the baby picture looked like a miniature troll who fell on his face (lots), but it was really funny in an "awwwww" kinda way.


----------

